# How to avoid getting a ticket for going 80+mph



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Simple, turn your head (quickly), confirm that yes indeed, that is a CHP motorcycle officer merging onto the freeway, put the car in 4th gear, let off the throttle, signal and start moving over. Wait....

Sure enough, speeding Ford Exploder in the #1 lane gets 'serviced' by CHP's finest, instead of me! :bigpimp:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

sergiok said:


> Simple, turn your head (quickly), confirm that yes indeed, that is a CHP motorcycle officer merging onto the freeway, put the car in 4th gear, let off the throttle, signal and start moving over. Wait....
> 
> Sure enough, speeding Ford Exploder in the #1 lane gets 'serviced' by CHP's finest, instead of me! :bigpimp:


:thumbup: :fruit:

PS what, ah, was the "+" in the "80+"?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

sergiok said:


> Simple, turn your head (quickly), confirm that yes indeed, that is a CHP motorcycle officer merging onto the freeway, put the car in 4th gear, let off the throttle, signal and start moving over. Wait....
> 
> Sure enough, speeding Ford Exploder in the #1 lane gets 'serviced' by CHP's finest, instead of me! :bigpimp:


Either that or make sure you have large breasts. And I'm not talking about man boobs....

Alex


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> Either that or make sure you have large breasts. And I'm not talking about man boobs....
> 
> Alex


 :rofl: :rofl:

very true


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

wingspan said:


> :thumbup: :fruit:
> 
> PS what, ah, was the "+" in the "80+"?


+19.99 mph :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Simple, turn your head (quickly), confirm that yes indeed, that is a CHP motorcycle officer merging onto the freeway, put the car in 4th gear, let off the throttle, signal and start moving over. Wait....
> 
> Sure enough, speeding Ford Exploder in the #1 lane gets 'serviced' by CHP's finest, instead of me! :bigpimp:


:thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> +19.99 mph :eeps: :rofl:


No, it was more in the 80-90mph range. The 318i green machine needs allot of open road to get into 22348b territory. :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> No, it was more in the 80-90mph range. The 318i green machine needs allot of open road to get into 22348b territory. :angel:


NAWS! yeah! yeah! hmm hmm... heh heh....


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I was pulled over last week for going 85+ on the 134 in Glendale and I got off because it was my 40th birthday. He was a very cool CHP officer! :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i made a highspeed pass on the other side of dotted yellow and not knowingly an rcmp coming in my direction made a U and signalled me. i slowed down immediately and pulled over. i gave him no trouble. he checked out my papers and told me to have a bit more patients with other drivers and let me go.


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

Bruce330cic said:


> I was pulled over last week for going 85+ on the 134 in Glendale and I got off because it was my 40th birthday. He was a very cool CHP officer! :thumbup:


 I can't believe you got pulled over for speeding on the 134... people ALWAYS drive like 85mph around there!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

sergiok said:


> Simple, turn your head (quickly), confirm that yes indeed, that is a CHP motorcycle officer merging onto the freeway, put the car in 4th gear, let off the throttle, signal and start moving over. Wait....
> 
> Sure enough, speeding Ford Exploder in the #1 lane gets 'serviced' by CHP's finest, instead of me! :bigpimp:


Almost identical to what happened to me the other day... except I was on the on-ramp and the Exploder was on the main road... Normally I punch it as I come out of the on-ramp, but this time I noted a police cruiser hiding under the overpass that I had just driven over, with his trunk lid open so you didn't see his lights (cheeky bastards) so I just eased off the gas and watched the speeding Exploder blow past me... Sure enough, the cop steps out from behind the front of the cruiser, INTO MY LANE, walks in front of my car and points at the Exploder and directs him to the side of the road... all the while, I'm still traveling (at a much diminished rate by this point)... The cop walks back to his cruiser and the Exploder CUTS IN FRONT OF ME to get to the curb... Yeeesh! But am I complaining? Nope... no ticket for me! :banana:


----------

